# lightwight XUL browser



## port29 (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung mit Hilfe von XUL entwickelt. Unter Firefox/Mozilla funktioniert das ding recht gut. Nun kommt die Frage, ob es auch einen Windows Browser gibt, der XUL darstellen kann. Oder muss man den Kunden Mozilla aufzwingen?


----------



## RedWing (14. Februar 2006)

Ich denke da wirst du nicht drum rum kommen...
Also ob Microsoft einen Browser hätte der eine Beschreibungssprache darstellt,
welche von einem Open Source Projekt stammt 

Wikipedia sagt dazu:



> XUL-basierte Anwendungen
> 
> * Mozilla Application Suite
> * Mozilla Firefox
> ...



Gruß

RedWing


----------



## port29 (14. Februar 2006)

Naja, das Problem ist, dass die ganzen Browser mit Features total überladen sind. Okay, dann werde ich mal irgendeinen der OS Browser nehmen und den dann aufs Laufband stellen 

Btw. Interessantes Projekt http://face.sourceforge.net/


----------



## RedWing (14. Februar 2006)

> Naja, das Problem ist, dass die ganzen Browser mit Features total überladen sind. Okay, dann werde ich mal irgendeinen der OS Browser nehmen und den dann aufs Laufband stellen



Also ich weiß nicht ob dus schon gewußt hast aber es gibt beim Firefox sone Option
mit der man seine XUL Anwendung standalone starten kann. Wie die jetzt heißt
weiß ich leider nimmer.
Du koenntest dir ein Batch bzw Shell Skript basteln welchen den Firefox mit dieser 
Option startet.
Das Problem das deine Kunden den Firefox dennoch installieren muessen wirst du 
deswegen aber trotzdem noch haben.



> Btw. Interessantes Projekt http://face.sourceforge.net/



Dankeschön 
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne zu uns kommen, wir koennten einen neuen 
Motivationspusher und jemand der was voran treibt gebrauchen 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (14. Februar 2006)

P.S. Die Option heißt:


```
-chrome <url>           Load the specified chrome.
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## port29 (15. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Option, ich hab schon daran gedacht die browser.jar umzuschreiben, aber mit der Option ist es auch nicht schlecht. Leider ist Firefox selbst etwas mit Plugins überladen. Firefox ist zwar als Browser recht gut, aber für die Weitergabe nicht wirklich geeignet. 

Im Netz habe ich den Browser k-meleon gefunden, er basiert auch auf einer Gecko Engine, ist recht einfach gestrickt, aber leider doch etwas buggy..... Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich den Browser dünner bekomme. Aber ich sehe schon, es wird mich mal wieder viel Zeit und Nerven kosten. 



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dankeschön
> Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne zu uns kommen, wir koennten einen neuen
> Motivationspusher und jemand der was voran treibt gebrauchen



Gerne würde ich bei euch einsteigen, aber leider fehlt mir da die Zeit zu. Der Terminkalender ist total überladen, ich sehe nur noch 1 und 0 [bin ETEC Student], meine Freundin habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, kA ob sie noch lebt [och doch, sie hat mir ne SMS zum Valentinstag geschickt, ich hoffe dass Amazon ihr das Geschenk rechtzeitig geliefert hat  ], naja, was soll ich sagen: stress, stress, stress. Aber das kennst du wahrscheinlich selbst, oder?


----------



## RedWing (15. Februar 2006)

> Aber das kennst du wahrscheinlich selbst, oder?



Ja nur zu gut 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (17. Februar 2006)

Hey Leute,

schon mal was vom XUL Runner gehört? Dies ist eine Applikation, die alles das beinhaltet, was man für XUL-Applikationen gebrauchen kann. Damit kann man eine komplett eigenständige Applikation zusammenbasteln, ohne dass auf dem Zielsystem ein Firefox oder Mozilla laufen muss.

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Artikel, der den Aufbau einer Applikation mit dem XUL Runner erklärt, sowie viele nützliche Links beinhaltet: http://blogs.acceleration.net/ryan/archive/2005/05/06/1073.aspx

Gruß, C]-[aoZ


----------

